# You Style



## GatodeCafe (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally, I would describe my style as an unholy fusion between Tom Robbins, Thomas Pynchon, and a heaping scoop of Maya Angelou. So it's essentially hyper-pretentious, mega-arty metafiction, mixed up with elements of realistic science fiction, fantasy, instruction manuals, song and dance numbers, as well as the odd recipe thrown in there for the fun of it.

So. You. How do you describe your writing style? Tell me about it!


----------



## sentharn (Jul 20, 2008)

I would describe my style (Although I have not been writing long enough to develop one!) as a mixture of Arthur C. Clarke, Asimov, and Karen Ripley (Author of The Tenth Class and Prisoner of Dreams). I appreciate that 'old' science fiction that is actually rather more 'fantasy' than it is technological, because otherwise the story gets muddled in technological babbling instead of the characters and their relationships with each other and the rest of the cast. Karen Ripley's interesting first-person writing style inspired me to attempt writing in the first person as well.

I also draw inspiration and style from Diane Duane, Alvin Toffler, and Brian Jacques (Bet you weren't expecting that last name from a Sci-Fi freak, eh?)


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 20, 2008)

17th and 18th century English, here.  I generally write as if the 20th century (except for Tolkien), never happened.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 20, 2008)

*I* don't even know how to describe mine. I guess it's still devoping since I've been neglecting writing lately. Sometimes I can make a good punch in a single simple set of sentences and other times, I get too into the story and become over-excessive with the prose and lengthen the story for the sake of length.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 20, 2008)

Under development (though aren't we all), though it seems to shift between Ken Kesey during his biggest LSD inspired Merry Pranksters moments and someone like a Stephen King/Robert Jordan hybrid (both of which are awful, devilish things).  Or I could be lazy and say I don't know quite how to describe it.  You tell me.


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

Needs more nouns.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 20, 2008)

No, _you_ style! :|

I'm a minimalist. My style is that of whatever fiction I read last.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 20, 2008)

Somewhere between Lovecraft and your basic medical mystery thriller, except not good.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess I would describe my style in two ways.

_Time Drifts By_'s style is that of a contemporary style. I draw inspiration from Jim Butcher's _Dresden Files_ in the like of character styles. I kind of just write the way I observe people.

_Quest for Freedom_'s style is a pirate version of Weis and Hickman. Some action in third person but mostly character actions and conversations.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I could describe my work in the terms of others, but I do not familiarize myself with many published writers by name.


I guess I am what you would get if Dragonlance, Tom Clancy, and Nihilism all came together and donated DNA to some hybrid wunderkind which actually ended up being rather underwhelming.


----------



## twilightiger (Jul 20, 2008)

Depending on whether I'm writing science fiction or fantasy I tend towards prosody amidst realism. Mainly because I hate using imagist techniques. The use of feminine terms and lilting tones makes me want to gag. Go for the glottal stops, hits 'em in the jugular.

Hmm, if I had to choose those authors whose style most influenced my own I'd say Shakespeare, Tolkien, and Sartre. But then I do love sublimation, existentialism and word play.

And of course some of my favorite techniques would have to be Alliteration, Allusion and the rule of three's. (And paralel clauses cause linguistics is fun)


----------



## johnothano (Jul 24, 2008)

style?  I hate that one....

I have no f@#! clue what my style is... I guess I like to focus on an uplifting theme and work through personal experences and bizzare old family myth.

With a central character that usually represents somthing inportant...
 and is a lot worse than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

I write like the announcer from Sandlot.....


----------



## Xioneer (Jul 24, 2008)

Agatha Christie(huge casts, twisted plots), Jack McKinney of Robotech(many characters, long-term plot arcs, action/adventure, Anthropomophic themes), Clive Cussler(big baddie organizations and Epic/high action plots), James Gurney(architecture/technical conceptive sides, creative fantasy, rich - imagined - art), that guy that conceived and directed the originals of a lot of old series, like Tom Swift, Nancy Drew and the Hardy Boys(versitility, mass plot concepts) and many others which I can't think of. Like most authors/creators, I have been shaped by what I have heard, read and watched in multiple fields of entertainment, to draw on everything I like  and love and try to touch on everything else a bit to appeal to my potential reader/viewers. And I could credit several gaming and TV franchise creators, but that is going a bit far...

I haven't really read many different or popular mainstream authors, but what I like I have read a good bit of and it's all I've needed. I've hardly read a book in the last three years...

I like to tease, touch, amuse a little, suspend, adrenilate, confuse, awe, inspire, anger and generally suck in readers by virtue of mass appeal. It is isn't fairly original or have a bit of everything, I won't touch it. I try to craft every story into multiple genres and touch on beauty, coolness, a little humor, epicity, sexiness, stupidity, good/evil and everything in between. I may write for others to read, but if it doesn't personally entertain me, I either drop it or rework it until it does. I have never permenantly abandoned any concept I ever had, simply shelved them until I can get back to them or taking them and incorperating them into new creations. 

One of my many thoughts-possibly-mottos: There is no idea so terrible it cannot potentially be appealingly used in an endless variety of scenarios, possibly in many different genres. Stories can just as easily be crafted to ideas as ideas to stories.


----------



## AriusEx (Aug 2, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> 17th and 18th century English, here.  I generally write as if the 20th century (except for Tolkien), never happened.



That century is pretty overrated from what I've been told 

As for me, I've read too much Bukowski for my own good.  Enough said.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I'm a concoction of Douglas Adams, Richard Adams, Paul Kidd, H.P. Lovecraft, and Wirewolf, if that makes any sense at all.  I tend to go towards realistic portrayals or outright fantasy with a tendency to write really simple sentences.


----------



## Belladonna Starfire (Aug 5, 2008)

I would believe I am a mix of William Shakespear, Edgar Allen Poe, Brothers Grimm, and my own version of fantasy. Friends? My friends believe in me no matter what I choose to do, they will support whatever choices I make bad or good. I write my own stories.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm greatly influenced by James Patterson, but I wouldn't go as far as saying my style is like his. I'm trying to make my style my own.


----------



## TayorOtter (Aug 15, 2008)

I have thought about it, I am principly Douglas Adams(in the fact that his Sci-Fi writings were innovative, yet full of whimsy), with a dash of Shephen King(love a good thrilling plot), with the tinyest sprinkle of Clive Barker (ninus the cranial intrusions)


----------



## Shomti (Aug 15, 2008)

Having read few books by widely known authors aside from the obvious ones like Tolkien and Douglas Adams, I have to say that I can't describe my writing style in terms of similarity to authors. I suppose it's a little like Lemony Snicket, though, if I remember his works correctly... I have to read them again before I can get back to you on that though.

I have a tendency to ramble off on a random subject and suddenly return to the story. Example of this:

"For some reason, his arachobutyrophobia seemed to have dissipated, meaning he was no longer chronically afraid of peanut butter sticking to the roof of his mouth. And he was perfectly calm. Just like him to have all his dreamsâ€”well, the important ones anywayâ€”come true and be perfectly calm about it. And, completely randomly, he wanted to get on a computer. He wasn't sure why, but he felt like doing something familiar. Like, passing the various trivia questions you could find in flash games very easily. Do you know the difference between coyotes, dogs and wolves? I thought not. He did."

The reason why I do that is because I like to enjoy writing my stories. Why would I write if it's not fun, after all? For this reason most of my stories get discarded eventually if they're too long or too grandiose or hinged upon an aspect of my life that is subject to change. That last happened a lot until a few years ago, because I wrote about things I liked and things in my life, since those were the things I knew. Now I pick something and I write, that's all there is to it really.

As far as poems, though... I don't know, it's hard to say. Not funny or whimsical like my stories often are, my poems are dark and morbid. I once had to write a candy poem for class and I turned into a poem about the hallucinations of a man sentenced to death; he saw everything as candy as he was led to the noose. :3 Personally I find it hilarious, but when I show it off I get a lot of sad looks and "Aww"s. :/ I also like to let insanity feature prominently in my work, so I tend to emphasize that the person the poem is about (generally an aspect of myself) is regarded as crazy or a heretic by those others would call his peers, but that he is superior to them overall for the very traits they condemn him over. Or it takes the viewpoint of such a person and mocks people; for instance, I have compared people with ants because those are the only two animals in existence that will wage war, therefore they are on the same level. I've made many crazy comparisons that don't make sense until I point out the way they work. Like universes and mangoes! :3 In one of my short stories, though... :/ Not a poem. I should write a poem about it. *goes off to do so*


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd describe my style as a mix between Stephen King and whoever the Hell wrote the scripts for Blade Runner, maybe with a touch of explosives.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't really know what my writing style is. When I write my one-page stories, I tend to be very vague up until the last moment. I'm also very descriptive and use lots of metaphors. I once wrote a story about a seed sprouting and a plant growing out of the ground, and though it was full of emotion and movement, I never once used words relating to plants, such as seed, stalk, roots, leaves, etc. You're supposed to guess =3

I find it very hard to write long stories, though. I envy people who can write pages and pages without getting tripped up on the structure of every sentence like me ;.; To me, every sentence has to be special. And after a few paragraphs, I'll eventually have to start repeating words/phrases/structures, and it stops being special!!


----------



## dietrc70 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't really know what my writing style is. When I write my one-page stories, I tend to be very vague up until the last moment. I'm also very descriptive and use lots of metaphors. I once wrote a story about a seed sprouting and a plant growing out of the ground, and though it was full of emotion and movement, I never once used words relating to plants, such as seed, stalk, roots, leaves, etc. You're supposed to guess =3


Maybe you could call that an "impressionistic" style.  That's actually how I write sex scenes!


> I find it very hard to write long stories, though. I envy people who can write pages and pages without getting tripped up on the structure of every sentence like me ;.; To me, every sentence has to be special. And after a few paragraphs, I'll eventually have to start repeating words/phrases/structures, and it stops being special!!



I have the same problem.  I've written lots of stuff, but it almost never gets finished because everything has to fit perfectly and there can't be any "filler" sentences.  The upside is that what I do finish is good, but the downside is it's very hard to make progress and I get stuck a lot.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 17, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> Maybe you could call that an "impressionistic" style.  That's actually how I write sex scenes!



Lol, so you don't like naughty words? =D
XD Kidding! But I suppose that would be a nice title for my writing style =3




dietrc70 said:


> I have the same problem.  I've written lots of stuff, but it almost never gets finished because everything has to fit perfectly and there can't be any "filler" sentences.  The upside is that what I do finish is good, but the downside is it's very hard to make progress and I get stuck a lot.



I feel your pain ;.; Each sentence has to be a composition in itself! It's like paving a road one chunk of gravel at a time, rather then just dumping a bunch of asphalt everywhere. See? There I go with the metaphors again! =3


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 18, 2008)

> Each sentence has to be a composition in itself! It's like paving a road one chunk of gravel at a time, rather then just dumping a bunch of asphalt everywhere.


Sounds like you should write more poetry.
I can't write poetry because I just dump asphalt all over the place when I'm writing.  But I'd like to think, at least, that it's mostly pothole-free.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Sounds like you should write more poetry.
> I can't write poetry because I just dump asphalt all over the place when I'm writing.  But I'd like to think, at least, that it's mostly pothole-free.



Perhaps you're correct =3

But those little one-page "Impressionistic" stories are fun, too =3 Maybe they're just non-rhyming poems written in paragraph form..?

And I'm sure you're relatively pot-hole free =D It's hard to see the big picture when you're focusing on the details, so sometimes I accidentally actually build in my own potholes!!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 21, 2008)

Uhh.. I haven't written enough to know if I have a particular style, nor have I read enough books to try and describe who its like.


----------

